# Self installation help...



## jcr159 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone... Moving in a month or so to a new home, new construction...

I want to take my D* equipment with me, but am considering doing the install myself, as I don't want anything mounted to the house. I'd consider having D* handle the install, but prior experience hasn't been good at 2 different houses with them respecting my home/property, proper installation technique, and proper dish alignment. (i bought my own meter, and realigned the dish myself after a roofing repair that required removing the dish and decking underneath, and a subsequent visit from a D* senior install tech commented that whoever did the last dish alignment got the best numbers he's ever seen in our area...) 

I also don't want roped into another contract (mine finally ended thank god, since the scammed me into the last one...), and I've read the fine print for mover's connection, and seems as if any new equipment is needed it automatically extends your contract 2 years...

So, back to my question... If I was to do the install myself, I'm planning a mounting pole in the ground next to the house... Anyone have an installer guide/links to videos or recommended equipment to complete that type of install? Or am I paranoid, and should just have the local installer show up to do it for me and trust that a) they'll do it right and not drill holes into my brand new house, and b) trust the scab on the phone in billing that tells me I will not be under a contract for using mover's connection?

Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

SInce you are moving to a New place-Be sure and call Miss utility before you dig


----------



## GlennJ84 (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree that no one is going to take more care in installing a satellite system on your home than you. I like that you can decide what equipment to buy in regards to 3lnb, 5lnb, 6x8, or SWiM systems, and Cable Type. And it sounds like you know what you are doing already. I honestly install everything myself as well. The only problem with the 'need to do it yourself,' is that you are going to either:

1. Pay for the new equipment @ solidsignal, ect... or
2. Try to salvage your older equipment, which may mean patching a roof or some holes in the old place.

All in all, I say if you don't care about a few hundred dollars, then do it yourself. I know there are plenty of people on this board who feel the same way.

And I second that. Always check before you dig.


----------



## jcr159 (Feb 15, 2010)

WestDC said:


> SInce you are moving to a New place-Be sure and call Miss utility before you dig


Ah, good point West.... already done though... I may have gone a bit overboard, but for everyone else's sake, I took religous video/photos of the site before, and during all phases, especially of each of the utilities... Also made a point to voice over video with measurements from corners of the house, and other reference points with locations of all utilities coming in so we can find them later. The voiceover is nice since it's embedded in the video for reference, and I won't necessarily have to dig up some spreadsheet or document later for that info...


----------



## jcr159 (Feb 15, 2010)

GlennJ84 said:


> I agree that no one is going to take more care in installing a satellite system on your home than you. I like that you can decide what equipment to buy in regards to 3lnb, 5lnb, 6x8, or SWiM systems, and Cable Type. And it sounds like you know what you are doing already. I honestly install everything myself as well. The only problem with the 'need to do it yourself,' is that you are going to either:
> 
> 1. Pay for the new equipment @ solidsignal, ect... or
> 2. Try to salvage your older equipment, which may mean patching a roof or some holes in the old place.
> ...


Thanks for the confirmation... Since I've got a distribution system inside the home (builder installed a block to distribute signal throughout the house, and wired several rooms already), what do I need to check to determine if it will pass signal correctly? I'm not sure since I haven't checked the work yet, but I believe I only have one line coming into the home from outside. The home is Energy Star rated, so putting more holes to patch wire in from the dish (I believe I have the Slimline 5 with 4 lines from the lnb) isn't going to work... What equipment am I looking at to get signal into the house to my receiver(s)? BTW, I'm guessing the distribution block the builder installed won't work for satellite signal, but not sure... how can I verify that?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Pole mount in a yard? Get a corner/gate post for standard chain link fence. They're galvanized, so no rust issue. A bag or two of redi-mix concrete, a level and a post hole digger. The most critical element is that the post be perfectly plumb. The rest is child's play.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

A 3/8" hole to add another coax resealed with caulk is not going to affect heating and cooling at all.

You should only need a single coax though from the dish. 

And are you talking about DishTV or DirectTV? (Not that it should really matter).


----------



## jcr159 (Feb 15, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> A 3/8" hole to add another coax resealed with caulk is not going to affect heating and cooling at all.
> 
> You should only need a single coax though from the dish.
> 
> And are you talking about DishTV or DirectTV? (Not that it should really matter).


Oh, talking about DirectTV... As for the hole, I know it probably doesn't matter a ton, but the Energy Star stuff was strict enough that every wire or pipe that went through a stud, even on interior walls, load bearing or otherwise was required to be sealed with some type of insulated expanding foam, etc...) The more important thing though is that I have wire distribution in the basement where all the wiring comes into the house, but I don't think I can run more low voltage without digging stuff up and busting through the foundation for another piece of conduit, etc to do it...

So, to run a single wire from my dish into the house, what do I need to multiply the signal inside the house? Am I looking at a SWM module or something? (That seems new since the last time I needed something other than what ran from the dish, I was using a multi-switch)...

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## GlennJ84 (Sep 27, 2007)

You'll need a Slimline 5-SWM LNB( OR SWM8 Module) and then a SWS-2,4, or 8 (Depending on needed splits) to be placed in your distribution box.


----------

